# IUI with OI on NHS - will I have to pay for the drugs?



## suzibaby55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Ladies and Gents,

I hope someone can answer my query. Me and my dp are on a wait list for IUI with Ovulation Induction on the NHS. I have just read on another website that even though the treatment is on the NHS, I will still have to pay for the drugs. Can anyone tell me if this is the case? The hosital haven't mentioned it at all.

Thanks!

Suzi


----------



## gibs (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi Suzi - I haven't had to pay for the drugs for my treatment - I've just started my first cycle of IUI on the NHS and the drugs were delivered for free, didn't even have to pay a prescription charge!

But I don't know whether it's one of those things that varies depending on where you live and who your PCT is?  I'm in Leeds if that helps...

I'd just give your clinic a ring and ask if you're concerned about it, I'm sure they'll be able to let you know.  Hope you don't have too long a wait til you can get started!  

Gibs x


----------



## suzibaby55 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Gibs! It was on a website aimed at promoting loans for fertility treatment, so its probably just a tactic to try and get you to borrow! 
I've got 10 more months on the waiting list, so am just trying to suss out all the options in the meantime. I'm at the Glasgow Royal, so will probably give them a ring tomorrow just to check anyway!
I got a letter through the other day confirming our place on the list for ovulation induction, but it didn't mention the IUI, so I'll be calling them anyway to make sure we are def on IUI list!

Thanks again!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i've never had to pay for drugs and i would have thought it would be quite unusual for an nhs service to ask you to fund your own drugs.


----------

